# What do these opera composers have in common?



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Alfano, Berlioz, Boïto, Busoni, Chausson, Dallapiccola, Delius, Hindemith, Janáček, Leoncavallo, Menotti, Messiaen, Mussorgsky, Pizzetti, Prokofiev, Rimsky-Korsakov, Schoenberg, Richard Strauss, Stravinsky, Tippett, Vaughan Williams, Wagner.

Any takers?


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Hard to say, but I'll take a wild guess here - they all composed operas without recitatives?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Air said:


> Hard to say, but I'll take a wild guess here - they all composed operas without recitatives?


Nope.....


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

They've all written an opera which is in your UWP?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

They're all dead white males?  ...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Their surnames (as listed) contain at least two vowels.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Alfano, Berlioz, Boïto, Busoni, Chausson, Dallapiccola, Delius, Hindemith, Janacek, Leoncavallo, Menotti, Messiaen, Mussorgsky, Pizzetti, Prokoviev, Rimsky-Korsakov, Schoenberg, Richard Strauss, Stravinsky, Tippett, Vaughan-Williams, Wagner.
> 
> Any takers?


*ProkoFiev (or ProkoFieff). And Vaughan Williams is not hyphenated. Will be back later with a guess at the connection, but i think it's important to get composers' names right, don't you? And if you're going to (correctly) type Boïto, you should perhaps also type Janáček.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

OK, I'll bite. Firstly, I didn't think Chausson wrote any operas. But did they all write their own libretto on at least one occasion (Boïto is most famous as a librettist, of course, and I know Wagner wrote most of his own libretti).

Apart from that, my guess would be that they wrote operas with plots/libretti based on or inspired by famous literary works (eg Shakespeare, Pushkin, etc), but then the list would be a VERY long one, I suspect, so I don't really think it's this.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> *ProkoFiev (or ProkoFieff). And Vaughan Williams is not hyphenated. Will be back later with a guess at the connection, but i think it's important to get composers' names right, don't you? And if you're going to (correctly) type Boïto, you should perhaps also type Janáček.


Absolutely, my disgusting mistakes have been corrected, thank you.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> OK, I'll bite. Firstly, I didn't think Chausson wrote any operas. *But did they all write their own libretto on at least one occasion* (Boïto is most famous as a librettist, of course, and I know Wagner wrote most of his own libretti).
> 
> Apart from that, my guess would be that they wrote operas with plots/libretti based on or inspired by famous literary works (eg Shakespeare, Pushkin, etc), but then the list would be a VERY long one, I suspect, so I don't really think it's this.


You got it!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Absolutely, my disgusting mistakes have been corrected, thank you.


You're welcome (and sorry for being so **** - I really can't help myself). So, what about my theory about the connections?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Delicious Manager said:


> You're welcome (and sorry for being so **** - I really can't help myself). So, what about my theory about the connections?


Sorry - our posts crossed. Hurrah for me!


----------

